# Coopers release a new extract range



## Doomy73 (23/11/15)

http://www.coopers.com.au/#/community-news-events/news-events-blog/november/detail/coopers-launches-new-craft-diy-brewing-extracts/

Changing up the hopping and yeasts that come with the kits.

New pricing will be interesting, if it's similar to the current TC range it should make for a economical brew.


----------



## ajg (23/11/15)

they look interesting for sure. interested in the prices that they will be sold for.


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/15)

They look interesting, might give a couple of them a whirl with a straight base malt mash as the "brewing adjunct" they talk about.


----------



## GibboQLD (24/11/15)

From the Coopers Forum:



> So do these replace the current TC range? No more stout, draught, lager and bitter?





> Correct.


----------



## ajg (24/11/15)

sjgibson said:


> From the Coopers Forum:


waiting for the cheap runout of draught and stout tins


----------



## goatchop41 (24/11/15)

So the hefe (a Belgian style wheat beer?? :huh will actually come with a hefeweizen yeast? This should be interesting


----------



## Gibbo411 (26/11/15)

Very keen to try this new line, will save a bit of money on yeast if it's true the strains are specific to the type it comes with. But in turn will probably bump up the price


----------



## Benn (26/11/15)

Sweet, hopefully they sell them at Big dub. ( aka LHBS in my area..)


----------



## Doomy73 (27/11/15)

Benn said:


> Sweet, hopefully they sell them at Big dub. ( aka LHBS in my area..)


I don't think so Benn.

Big W only sell the base range.

These are replacing some of the Thomas Coopers range so only available from HBS or Coopers online.


----------



## Nizmoose (27/11/15)

They've gone a little James Squire with the naming regime for each can!


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/15)

A definite wank, like Steamrail etc, everything has to have a stupid concocted story behind it.

Was in Dubya today, they have most of the base and International range but not the Thomas Coopers.


----------



## Digga (13/12/15)

These cans are now out! And at $3 more than the selections range they better be good. Going to have to buy the range and give them a try with adjuncts recommended by coopers. See if there hype is what it's cracked up to be. Pretty excited for something new and the porter & IPA


----------



## stux (15/12/15)

Looks like they might be nice keg fillers


----------



## Digga (16/12/15)

Made the purchase! and for 5 at $89 with the $80 free shipping deal good value. Will put a couple on over the break so will be trying in the new year


----------



## AJS2154 (16/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> A definite wank, like Steamrail etc, everything has to have a stupid concocted story behind it.


Oh, I don't know. If you think about the information as presented it seems very realistic....it took old Tommie Cooper 86 days on a stinking boat to get to Australia..... he took up making beer, married an innkppers daughter (we all want to do that), who was a great catch because she gave him his first beer recipe.... and as a side line he was a preacher and bootmaker who had a few family secrets, whilst brewing on the devils half.

On second thoughts, stupid concocted story. Thanks for pointing that out Bribie.


----------



## Feldon (17/12/15)

If the Thomas Cooper mentioned in this news item in the _Adelaide Times _of 21 Feb 1854 is the same man as the brewer, then they should produce a brew can called 'Two Pound Brute' (perhaps a heavy, blood red ale).





I'd like to read the marketing copy that Coopers come up with to describe it: eg. "Before Thomas Cooper got into brewing in 1862 he was a violent prick ..."


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/12/15)

Hahaha ripper!
Either way they'll be a decent pre hopped can. Looking forward to trying the new range


----------



## AJS2154 (17/12/15)

Feldon said:


> If the Thomas Cooper mentioned in this news item in the _Adelaide Times _of 21 Feb 1854 is the same man as the brewer, then they should produce a brew can called 'Two Pound Brute' (perhaps a heavy, blood red ale).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cracker Feldon. Made me laugh. Maybe you found the back story to the Family Secret Amber Ale.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/12/15)

Looks like there is a new pale ale (boot makers) - not part of original coopers selection...

Anyone made any yet.... are any different...?

To me re-branding = how can we put the price up... $3.00 more is a 20% increase... they'd better be better 

PS why don't BIGW Wollies stock the Thomas Coopers range.....??? So annoying...

(Thinking about it, probably to keep HBS's happy, but my local is always a few $'s more than others... - that is annoying too  )


----------



## AJS2154 (18/12/15)

Trustyrusty said:


> (Thinking about it, probably to keep HBS's happy, but my local is always a few $'s more than others... - that is annoying too  )


A few $ more per extract can equates to approximately 5 cents per schooner.......don't worry, be happy......and you are getting service from a guy who is probably supporting his family in a small business, not a spotty faced 15 year old working at Big W. Seems like a bargain when you view it from another angle.


----------



## Doomy73 (19/12/15)

Trustyrusty said:


> Looks like there is a new pale ale (boot makers) - not part of original coopers selection...
> 
> Anyone made any yet.... are any different...?
> 
> ...


In Cooper's defense the new range has specialist yeast and is hopped more heavily (potentially depending on style) with more expensive hops instead of the usual Coopers yeast which I'm sure at this point cost's them next to nothing but packaging costs and POR hops which is what all the old can's were hopped with.

I wonder if the yeast satchels are 11g to as against the old 7g ones.


----------



## trustyrusty (19/12/15)

You saying they are not using POR  in new cans... It is not my favourite.... so hopefully an improvement and better yeast... worth it then....


----------



## Feldon (19/12/15)

PB2 (Moderator of the Coopers forum) posted this update earlier this month on the yeast types supplied with the various kit tins (including the new ones):

_(EDIT: for some weird reason there are emoticons appearing in some of the Thomas Cooper Series listing below replacing the character 'B' (on my PC anyway). Can't seem to be able to correct it. _
_So here's a clarification: The Bootmaker Pale Ale, Brew A IPA, and Family Secret Amber Ale all use 26815 B yeast)_
.
Our yeast sachets carry a Julian date code and may also carry letters to denote the type of yeast for packaging purposes. The examples below are for yeast packaged on the 25th of September 2015 = 268th day of 2015.

*Original Series:*- Ac (26815)

*International Series:*
Australian Pale Ale - Ac+L (26815 Int)
Mexican Cerveza - Ac+L (26815 Int)
European Lager - L (26815 P)
Canadian Blonde - Ac (26815)
English Bitter - Ac (26815)

*Thomas Cooper's Series:*
Bootmaker Pale Ale - A (26815 B)
Brew A IPA - A (26815 B)
Devil's Half Ruby Porter - A (26815 S)
Family Secret Amber Ale - A (26815 B)
Inkeeper's Daughter Sparkling Ale - A (26815 W)
Preacher's Hefe Wheat - W (26815 H)
86 Days Pilsner - L (26815 P)

*Craft Series:*
Bewitched Amber Ale - Ac+L (26815)
Diablo IPA - Ac+L (26815)
Northwest Pale Ale - Ac+L (26815)
Winter Dark Ale - Ac+L (26815)

Note:
Ac = Coopers ale yeast (our own strain, not the same as the yeast in our commercial ales, developed in-house and propagated under contract).

A = various ale yeast, L = various lager yeast and W = wheat yeast (these strains are commercially available dry yeast and their details are held in confidence).

(see https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/14826/ )

On another thread PB2 says that "The space under the lid will only accommodate a 7g yeast sachet." So no 11g packs.
(see post 58 in this thread: https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/14770/?page=3 )


----------



## Digga (19/12/15)

Very disappointed to hear that they will be kluging the Thomas coopers current range!! That's shitty.
I'm kinda thinking that it's all for a price hike rather than upping the quality of the can...
I think I will be doing a couple of hunge spend on the old range before they are banished to the depths!
Still am keen to see what they are all about!!!


----------



## Doomy73 (20/12/15)

Trustyrusty said:


> You saying they are not using POR  in new cans... It is not my favourite.... so hopefully an improvement and better yeast... worth it then....


Well in the press release it was stated.

“A good example of this is the Brew A IPA which has a significant level of both bittering and aromatic hops matched with west coast style yeast which when made as directed will give a higher alcohol by volume (ABV) level, extra hoppy IPA typical of the north west USA craft breweries." 

I can't imagine they are achieving that with POR 

Also can descriptions include pine, citrus and grapefruit. (Mainly the PA and IPA)


----------



## bruzzac (20/12/15)

It's been a while since I've bought a kit can, but wanted something easy to make this weekend and bottle condition for a few months. So, picked up a Ruby Porter along with a couple of speciality grains (choc and a dark crystal malt) yesterday. 

Pretty keen on seeing how this turns out!


----------



## indica86 (20/12/15)

Doomy73 said:


> I wonder if the yeast satchels are 11g to as against the old 7g ones.


Nope. The claim is that 7g is all that will fit under the lid.


----------



## trustyrusty (20/12/15)

as long as it is enough yeast ....


----------



## Doomy73 (20/12/15)

indica86 said:


> Nope. The claim is that 7g is all that will fit under the lid.


I think they are telling porky pies on this one.

Looking at the room under the lid I'm sure I could put a packet of US-05 under there.

Saying that I never had a failure using 7g Coopers packets but it is certainly underpitching.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/15)

Doomy73 said:


> Saying that I never had a failure using 7g Coopers packets but it is certainly underpitching.


 Why ?


----------



## Doomy73 (21/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why ?


Well it's been the consensus that I have read and while I never used a pitching calculator (but I just did to confirm) a 23L 1.048 beer will be under pitched with 7g of yeast.

That's without a starter of course.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

Plenty of kits have been made with 7gm of yeast and turned out just fine


----------



## Doomy73 (21/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Plenty of kits have been made with 7gm of yeast and turned out just fine


I agree stu hence why I stated I have never had a failure.
Coopers yeast may very well be suited to the lower pitch rate and very tolerant to mishandling.

That may not be the case if they repackage various other strains as 7g packs.
Would 7g of US-05 be underpitching?

Calculators say yes but in practice once again most beers may very well turn out fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

Apparently you can also re hydrate.......


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/15)

Yeah, often thought 7g seemed a bit arbitrary. Why 7? 
Safale - 11.5g, Mangrove Jack -10g. 
Maby the brewing equivalent of 7 minute abs..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB2di69FmhE


----------



## Rynobrew (21/12/15)

Yep stick to the local HBS


----------

